# "Avatar" to get three sequels



## piggins411 (Aug 2, 2013)

So like the title says, Avatar is getting 3 sequels. I think that's a bit much, but what does everyone else think?


James Cameron announces three 'Avatar' sequels  - NY Daily News


----------



## Watty (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't care if it was Pochontas in space...the nerd in me liked it. I thought it was old news that there were going to be at least 3.


----------



## Cynic (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't mind as long as they are able to explore the actual planet and other shit.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd almost rather they just did a "Planet Earth" documentary on Pandora.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 3, 2013)

cool


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thought the first one was really overrated, but I'll probably end up seeing Avatar 2. Don't know if they can keep interest long enough for 3 more movies though.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 3, 2013)

The first movie wasn't even warranted. Just re-release the first one in 4k and be done with it, because the high-resolution prettiness is the only reason to watch it.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 3, 2013)

Pfft, he should make a sequel to Titanic instead.


----------



## jwade (Aug 3, 2013)

Am I the only person who didn't watch the first movie?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 4, 2013)

jwade said:


> Am I the only person who didn't watch the first movie?



Normally I'd make fun of you for the hackneyed "Am I the only one who..." phrase, but this time I'll just say...

Nope. I still haven't. I'm in no hurry.


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 4, 2013)

Disappointed. I thought we were talking Airbender/Korra Avatar.


----------



## MFB (Aug 4, 2013)

jwade said:


> Am I the only person who didn't watch the first movie?





Grand Moff Tim said:


> Normally I'd make fun of you for the hackneyed "Am I the only one who..." phrase, but this time I'll just say...
> 
> Nope. I still haven't. I'm in no hurry.



Seconded.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Aug 4, 2013)

It is still the only movie that worked in modern 3D, a technology that I hate with all of my being.

But I totally think 3 sequels is going overboard. I'm guessing he's going to create a massive universe, different planets etc & go all Star Wars with it. 
It cant be humans wanting to mine their planet for 3 more movies


----------



## technomancer (Aug 4, 2013)

Yay more Dances with Wolves Iiiiinnnnnnn Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaace


----------



## pink freud (Aug 5, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Yay more Dances with Wolves Iiiiinnnnnnn Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaace



Taken out of context:

Best Native American Name. EVER.

also

Best album art. EVER.


----------



## GXPO (Aug 5, 2013)

UltraParanoia said:


> It is still the only movie that worked in modern 3D, a technology that I hate with all of my being.
> 
> But I totally think 3 sequels is going overboard. I'm guessing he's going to create a massive universe, different planets etc & go all Star Wars with it.
> It cant be humans wanting to mine their planet for 3 more movies


 
I'll try find a source but I seem to remember he stated that the second movie would have more to do with the oceans of the Pandora. I don't know why sequels to one of the most financially successful films of all time would surprise anyone.. 

EDIT:

Cameron has also hinted that the heroes will venture to some of Polyphemus's other moons in the film. He also confirmed that Avatar 2 will explore the Na'vi culture more than Avatar. 

On April 20, 2010 Cameron confirmed that Avatar 2 will explore the oceans of Pandora. He also confirmed that Avatar 2 will contain more volcanoes, when prompted by an interviewer..

Sourced from J.c Wiki further sourced from the below:

http://www.movieweb.com/news/NEeBnjiiobxmhe


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 5, 2013)

Everyone is a film critic these days. 

I enjoyed Avatar a lot, yeah it was a tired story played out by wooden actors, but damn was it entertaining. If I want unique stories and characters with tons of depth, I'll read a book. 

As a big fan of things that lie beneath the sea, I'm excited to see what happens in the next film.


----------



## MFB (Aug 5, 2013)

UltraParanoia said:


> It cant be humans wanting to mine their planet for 3 more movies



Especially when what they're trying to mine is called, "Un-obtain-ium"

To which I respond with,


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 5, 2013)

MFB said:


> Especially when what they're trying to mine is called, "Un-obtain-ium"



While it's an uninspired name, it does have a background going back decades in the engineering and construction fields. So of the older guys I work with still refer to it, especially when fixing stuff that constantly breaks.  

In the context of the story, I could understand if the discoverer of the material named it such as an homage to the term.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 5, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone is a film critic these days.
> 
> I enjoyed Avatar a lot, yeah it was a tired story played out by wooden actors, but damn was it entertaining. If I want unique stories and characters with tons of depth, I'll read a book.
> 
> As a big fan of things that lie beneath the sea, I'm excited to see what happens in the next film.



It was a fun film and I didn't dislike it... it just didn't remotely live up to the hype some people gave it so I tend to mock it because I know there are idiots that literally hold it up as one of the best movies ever


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 5, 2013)

technomancer said:


> It was a fun film and I didn't dislike it... it just didn't remotely live up to the hype some people gave it so I tend to mock it because I know there are idiots that literally hold it up as one of the best movies ever


----------



## pink freud (Aug 5, 2013)

MFB said:


> Especially when what they're trying to mine is called, "Un-obtain-ium"
> 
> To which I respond with,



I refer you to Promethium, Europium, Thorium, Uranium, Neptunium, Plutonium, Americium, Berkelium, Californium and Einsteinium.


----------



## rx (Aug 5, 2013)

just my opinion... "milestones" such as avatar need to remain without sequels


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 5, 2013)

Cameron is also one of the few directors to make a good sequel (Terminator/Terminator 2). 

Also, before folks bring up the later Terminator movies, Cameron didn't direct anything after T2.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 5, 2013)

UltraParanoia said:


> It is still the only movie that worked in modern 3D, a technology that I hate with all of my being.



Truth, the 3-d was amazing in that flick. The forest scenes blew my mind. The dog attack was especially effective. I'll definitely go see another...or 3


----------



## Xaios (Aug 5, 2013)

There were a lot of things wrong with Avatar's story, but the saving grace of that movie was that it was a damn solid action flick, and it had a solid if somewhat 2-dimensional villain.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Cameron is also one of the few directors to make a good sequel (Terminator/Terminator 2).



Also Aliens.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 5, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Pfft, he should make a sequel to Titanic instead.











http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1640571/


----------



## Edika (Aug 5, 2013)

technomancer said:


> It was a fun film and I didn't dislike it... it just didn't remotely live up to the hype some people gave it so I tend to mock it because I know there are idiots that literally hold it up as one of the best movies ever



So true! I would have enjoyed so much more if my expectations were lower! I don't mind the good guys winning but he could have went with a less idealistic/new age/ridiculously metaphysical way. I was almost hoping the bad guys would crush them gold darn hippies!

I must be one of the few that didn't like the 3D. There were some scenes that were amazing though. I came out with a headache and it wasn't due to my disappointment.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 5, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Titanic II (Video 2010) - IMDb



God, I love The Asylum.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 5, 2013)

I loved the first Avatar, saw it like eight times... in theatres. Then bought the blu-ray to test out my new TV and didn't even finish it I don't think. Dunno what it was about that movie but god did I ever get sucked into it when I saw it, was just a mindblowing experience despite its many obvious flaws 

So three sequels? .... yeah!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Aug 5, 2013)

I got super weirded out when the whole giant-blue-cat-person-sex thing happened (hot ass Zoe Saldana-looking Na'vie or not, I don't see piloting alien genitals as a thing I'd appreciate doing much), the movie looked so good that on the ride home I was disappointed with real life. Nothing jumped out at me or anything, it was BULLSHIT. Yeah I'll see another one, especially if it's ocean-oriented, because I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that there's going to be something huge and gnarly, and I'll be waiting, flask in-hand


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 6, 2013)

TomAwesome said:


> The first movie wasn't even warranted. Just re-release the first one in 4k and be done with it, because the high-resolution prettiness is the only reason to watch it.



Yep, and the same reason I'll be watching the next few about 5x like I did the first. 

People complaining that the only thing avatar had going for it was visuals is like when people complain when some chick 'only' has massive fake tits going for her. You'd still go there. I'd still go there. And it will be amazing.


----------

